# Does anyone know when the dressage times are out?



## jnb (26 July 2012)

As above for the Three Day Event ? (so I can plan my weekend lol)


----------



## Flibble (26 July 2012)

Just what I was about to ask.


----------



## molly7886 (26 July 2012)

Tomorrow afternoon, some time after the first horse inspection apparently


----------



## Liza30 (26 July 2012)

I was trying to look this up on the official website but had no luck. Can anyone please tell me where I can find more details about the dressage events?

Thanks!


----------

